# The Mountain Men's Three Wolf Moon Short Sleeve Tee Shirt



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2009)

A friend of mine sent me this link.  The product isn't what's amazing...the 'reviews' of it are.  Funny stuff:

Amazon: The Mountain Men's Three Wolf Moon Short Sleeve Tee



> This item has wolves on it which makes it intrinsically sweet and worth 5 stars by itself, but once I tried it on, that's when the magic happened. After checking to ensure that the shirt would properly cover my girth, I walked from my trailer to Wal-mart with the shirt on and was immediately approached by women. The women knew from the wolves on my shirt that I, like a wolf, am a mysterious loner who knows how to 'howl at the moon' from time to time (if you catch my drift!). The women that approached me wanted to know if I would be their boyfriend and/or give them money for something they called mehth. I told them no, because they didn't have enough teeth, and frankly a man with a wolf-shirt shouldn't settle for the first thing that comes to him.
> 
> I arrived at Wal-mart, mounted my courtesy-scooter (walking is such a drag!) sitting side saddle so that my wolves would show. While I was browsing tube socks, I could hear aroused asthmatic breathing behind me. I turned around to see a slightly sweaty dream in sweatpants and flip-flops standing there. She told me she liked the wolves on my shirt, I told her I wanted to howl at her moon. She offered me a swig from her mountain dew, and I drove my scooter, with her shuffling along side out the door and into the rest of our lives. Thank you wolf shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

:lol:

I didn't read them all but what I read was pretty funny

But I can't stop thinking that Jeremiah Johnson would have been an entirely different movie if he was wearing this T-shirt...  for one thing...more super models


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 1, 2009)

:lol:  :lfao:  :lool:  :lol2: :roflmao: :rofl:

You get the idea.  

Thanks, this made my whole day!

Robyn


----------



## David43515 (Dec 2, 2009)

What can I say that hasn`t already been said? Funny, funny stuff.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2009)

Tff!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy Chuck, the only way that shirt could be manlier is if they had an eagle tapping out a crow with a silhouette of an Indian looking on.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wolves don't got nothing on a LIGER


----------



## Carol (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw a guy in a Three Wolf Moon T-shirt roundhouse kicking Chuck Norris!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 2, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I saw a guy in a Three Wolf Moon T-shirt roundhouse kicking Chuck Norris!


 

AWOOOOO! Three wolf moon t-shirt in London!

(with apologies to Warron Zevon)

Peace,
Erik


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 2, 2009)

...and that's all it took to boost his self-esteem. 

Amazing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> AWOOOOO! Three wolf moon t-shirt in London!
> 
> (with apologies to Warron Zevon)
> 
> ...


 
I saw a Three wolf moon t-shirt drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's
His hair was perfect

(I too must now apologize to the late great Warren Zevon)


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 3, 2009)

That was amazing. I was reading it out loud to my friend and I couldn't deep reading I was laughing so hard.


----------

